# Canon T2i or 5D Mk II for wide angle?



## nitinmittal (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Guys!

First post here.

I currently have a Panasonic DMC-FZ28. I bought it about a year ago to explore my liking and develop a feel for more "advanced" camera. I am looking for a good upgrade now.

I mostly like to shoot landscapes, both natural and urban. Based on all the pictures I have taken and after running through my collection I figured out that I mostly like the range between 28-100mm (35mm equivalent). I narrowed my choice to the Canon EOS 550D/Rebel T2i with the EF-S 18-55 mm f/3.5-5.6 IS "kit" lens. I will complement it with the EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS later.

However, I am still considering other options because I know that the wide angle performance of the 18-55 is not stellar and that the problem is technology limited. This is not really going to change with a new lens introduction. One option is to pour a few thousand dollars extra and buy the Canon EOS 5D Mark II and get a decent 28-105mm lens on that. I also considered the 7D but then I think the picture quality is optics limited because of the 1.6x crop for wide angle!

Does someone have any suggestions for me on the choice of the equipment?? Maybe another lens-camera combination??


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum

You could consider a 'crop sensor' camera like the Rebel, with a good quality lens.  For example, the EF-S 17-55mm F2.8 IS.  It's FOV is 27-88m (35mm equivalent).  Another option would be the 17-40mm F4 L.  

The 5D II is certainly a great camera, but a lot more expensive.  You could pair this with something like the 24-70mm F2.8 L or the 24-105mm F4 L and get top notch results.


Personally, I consider those combination to be only sort of wide angle.  I like 'ultra wide angle' lenses.  For example, on crop sensor cameras, one of my favorite lenses is the 10-22mm.  Or the 17-40mm on a full frame (or 35mm) camera.


----------



## nitinmittal (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the reply.

Regarding the EF-S 17-55mm, I think I would not like to invest $1,200 on 1.6x crop lens. If and when I decide to upgrade to full-format I think it will be a dead investment.

Have you used the 17-40mm F4 L? I think this one is about $800. Is it worth the $$$? Another way to look at it: T2i is $800 + $800 for the 17-40 = $1,600. If I spend $1,000 more, I can get a 5D Mk II and a regular lens. But that way at least I will have a full-frame camera for the other lenses.

What do you think? Any first hand experience on the image quality of the two options?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 10, 2010)

> Regarding the EF-S 17-55mm, I think I would not like to invest $1,200 on 1.6x crop lens. If and when I decide to upgrade to full-format I think it will be a dead investment.


Yes, that is a problem for many people.  However, it's a top quality lens...on par with most L lenses.  The good thing about high quality lenses is that they hold their value well.  You could buy it for $1200 and probably sell it for $1000 in two years.  

I don't own either lens, so I don't have a lot of first hand experience, but I have a lot of input from people I trust.  The 17-40mm F4 L is a great lens....$800 for a Canon L lens, is a good deal.  It's not perfect though, the range is pretty short as your primary zoom lens and the F4 max aperture isn't as good as F2.8.

If you do truly want to get a full frame camera, then maybe it would be a good idea to step up to a 5D mk II, but you won't get the most out of it unless you have good glass to go along with it.  

As you are upgrading from your Panasonic, I think you would be impressed with the T2i, which would leave you with more money for good glass...and most people will tell you that putting your money into quality glass is seldom wasted.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 12, 2010)

If you want wide angle try a 10-20, 10-22, or 12-24


----------

